
Discours d’Emmanuel Macron, 13 juin 2018, congrès des mutuelles à Montpellier - based2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Infel7QAdE
======
gus_massa
Does he say something relevant to HN? It's a long (1 hour) talk and I guess
it's not very interesting like most of the presidential talks here in
Argentina.

(What is "mutuelles"? With Google I get something like "health insurance" but
I can't get the exact translation.)

------
mikece
Gibt es in den Regeln etwas über die Sprache, die in diesem Forum verwendet
werden sollte?

